# Can I freeze rice milk?



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

I've started making my own rice milk, but it goes sour so quickly--anyone know if rice milk freezes and thaws well?

Thanks!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

When I was making it, it would keep for a week or so. It seems like it should be able to freeze and thaw. The consistency wasn't that great to begin with.


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll give it a go. I think mine turns around five days . . .


----------

